# Gator Hits a Milestone!!



## kelbonc

:birthday: *GATOR*

My sweet boy turned one today. Happy 1st Birthday Gator. xo It seems like yesterday that I carried him into my home and my heart.:wub:


----------



## Ace GSD

Wow handsome ! pic number 6 is my favorite. He look really handsome and fully grown there altho he still a puppy


----------



## car2ner

what a lovely album, happy birthday Gator


----------



## DonnaKay

Happy Birthday, Gator! What a handsome fella!


----------



## CindyMDBecker

Gorrrrrrgeous! Happy birthday!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Happy Birthday Gator!!!!!


----------



## Debanneball

OMG! Such a handsome boy!! Love the pictures. Happy birthday Gator, many more.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Happy Birthday!
So hard to pick a favorite out of so many good pics, but I love dogs playing in the snow pictures so...
Hans loves playing with that same ball in the snow.


----------



## Loneforce

Happy Birthday Gator!!


----------



## Shade

:birthday: Gator and many more!!


----------



## Ruger Monster

Happy birthday Gator! 

He is SO handsome!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy Birthday Gator. Love the cute puppy pictures and his very handsome adult look. Have a great year.


----------



## kelbonc

*:birthday:*

*Gator turns 2 today!!*

Well my big boy turns 2 today. I can't believe how fast this past year has gone by. He has grown into a strong, smart, energetic and loving friend. I so enjoy his presence everyday!! 

*Happy 2nd Birthday Gator!! xo*


----------



## GatorBytes

Happy 2nd Birthday Gator, with love :wub: from senior Gator


----------



## selzer

What a pretty boy! Happy Birthday Gator!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very cool! Happy Birthday Gator!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy2nd birthday Gator. You are so handsome and your parent has Christmas card photos for the next several years. Have a great year.


----------



## Jameson23

WOW !! great pictures and what a handsome boy !!

Happy Birthday Gator !!!


----------



## kelbonc

Thanks everyone for the Birthday wishes and kind comments!!


----------



## Jenny720

:birthday:Gator!!great pictures and one handsome boy! Gator you have such beautiful eyes:wub:


----------

